# Worldstage closing



## ruinexplorer (Feb 24, 2022)

This was most unexpected to me. This was sad news.







WorldStage Has Ceased Operations

After contacting former company insiders, PLSN has confirmed that WorldStage, a prominent provider of audio, video, lighting, LED, and XR production services, has ceased operations as of Feb. 21. The company, formed by a merger between Scharff Weisberg and Video Applications in 2007, rebranded...


plsn.com


----------



## avkid (Feb 24, 2022)

It wasn't much of a surprise here in the NY area.
The financial problems were not new.


----------



## HippocampusArts (Feb 25, 2022)

So, if they closed their doors, and did not file bankruptcy, will they pay their contractors? They owe me money. Sigh. Wondering if anyone has any idea about that. Thanks.


----------

